

The Crash of United 232 by Capt Al Haynes - js2
http://clear-prop.org/aviation/haynes.html

======
eff
Errol Morris did a fantastic job of telling this emotional story in his First
Person TV series (ep: 'Leaving the Earth').

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Person_%28TV_series%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Person_%28TV_series%29)

It's a heartwrenching and inspiring tale. I tear up every time I watch it.
Denny Fitch was an absolute hero. RIP.

~~~
js2
Thanks for the pointer. I'll have to watch it.

------
js2
Video of the talk, not sure if it's the same talk as the transcript:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mZYHMMMeHic](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mZYHMMMeHic)

------
brianmcconnell
Charlie Victor Romeo, an off off broadway play that has since been turned into
a film, also re-enacts United 232.

